

Energy Saving Javascript - theone
http://www.nitinh.com/2010/06/energy-saving-javascript/

======
Sephr
This is wrong. Unless you're using an OLED screen (pretty unlikely), black
usually requires _more_ energy to display.

Also, there's no way to determine screen technology through normal JavaScript
(without plugins/addons), so changing it to make the script only apply to OLED
screens would be infeasible.

~~~
alnayyir
Well intentioned, but uninformed.

Some people are _way_ too enthusiastic about things they don't totally grasp.

Cf. carbon expenditure, recycling (some forms), hybrid automotives, rails (lot
of fakers in the 'community'), etc.

Edit: I would like to add however, that black does save energy on CRTs. But
again, detection of screen technology is a fail here and the vast majority of
users are using LCDs. Not worth the potential hassle. "Why can't I watch the
whole video without the screen going black?!"

------
byoung2
Can't you save even more energy by using your PC's built-in power management
to turn off the screen completely?

------
baddox
If this technique would save energy for you, then you need to get rid of your
CRT and buy an LCD.

------
timinman
Supposing black does take less energy to display, I wonder how often and how
long users would need to stay idle to even break even after increased energy
is used to load the script (even when it's not used) and fire to the animation
when it is.

------
1010011010
silly - your computer is much more effective at managing its power usage than
a bit of javascript copied to every website in the world (you want this to be
effective, right?) is going to be.

------
xutopia
I remember reading about someone saying that Google should do this for their
home screen. Then someone else proving that black actually costs more than
white.

------
jufemaiz
bowbow. As people have said, this is incorrect…unless you're using an OLED or
a CRT.

Wrote a thing regarding Blackle and energy efficiency a few years back:
[http://euphemize.net/blog/archives/2007/10/23/the-blackle-
ho...](http://euphemize.net/blog/archives/2007/10/23/the-blackle-hoax/)

------
rishab321
dunno know about energy saving, but the effect looks cool.

